# 32-20 ammo selection?



## Buck13 (Apr 19, 2012)

I have a Colt 32-20 revolver, 100 years old or so. Can't remember the model offhand. It was originally issued with a matching carbine or rifle to a relative of my dad's in Colorado as part of some sort of militia unit, I think. Appears to be in good condition, a little fouling in the barrel so I guess it wasn't cleaned after the last use, which was probably 50 years ago, but no obvious corrosion.

I don't know jack about the 32-20 round. Any suggestions for ammo? When my dad passed it along to me, there was 1/3 box of Winchester cartridges with it. The nearest gun shop doesn't stock 32-20. No surprise, it's pretty obsolete. Looking online, I found these:

http://www.venturamunitions.com/32-2...ck-ammunition/
http://www.venturamunitions.com/32-2...d-x-50-rounds/
http://www.venturamunitions.com/32-2...ion-50-rounds/
http://www.venturamunitions.com/32-2...ion-50-rounds/

I haven't been shooting much in years, and of these brands, Black Hills is the only one I've even heard of. Any comments on the manufacturers? I picked Ventura solely because they're in my time zone, so shipping should be quick.

The 115 is the most traditional, I believe. The lighter bullets might make sense for me, as I'm only interested in killing paper targets. Since all are listed at the same MV (850 fps), I assume the lighter bullets have lower pressure? I don't think I've ever shot all-lead bullets out of anything other than a .22, so I'm kinda inclined to the 100 gr. JHP, but that's a poorly-informed decision, so feel free to set me straight.

I found some higher velocity stuff, but it would probably take a couple of days longer to get here, and I don't really need the greater kick (and I'm a little nervous about pushing an old gun that I've never seen fired...)
http://www.midwayusa.com/product/490..._vc=S016261765
http://www.midwayusa.com/product/261..._vc=S016490856

So, any ideas welcome.


----------



## gunfan (Jan 12, 2012)

The .32-20 is a fine cartridge, but in a 100 year old revolver, you had best stick with the lighter loadings. The .32-20 was upgraded in later days, so that the revolvers and carbines could shoot the same ammunition.

Enjoy.


----------

